# Yankee Candles....



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right area, but am I the only one to have a developed an addiction?

Everytime I go in the shop I have to buy everything I can physically carry.

Even tried not picking up a basket so I could only carry what I wanted, but it is amazing how many you can balance in two hands to the till!

Ladies - debate over the best fragrance going please?

x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Emmib

I have never heard of this shop before, what & where is it?

Tina xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

They are amazing.

I have the car air freshner - its called Clean Linen I think. It really does smell like fresh clean laundry


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG!!

I am a self confessed utter addict to these babies  

I adore them!! Totally loved Baby Powder but they have discontinued it in the states  

Everytime MIL goes over I have her bringing suitcases full back  

xxxxx


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Saila

Excuse the interruption, but Yankee Candles have just started doing the Baby Powder candles via QVC.  I noticed it when I was scanning at the weekend - it came up as New Today on Saturday.  Can't remember the exact price, but it wasn't much..

Its bound to be on their website.  Just a thought...

HTH

Amanda


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

i got the vanilla cupcake one at the weekend!! They are so good.

Lisa xxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

metro centre has a barrow dedicate to these candle they smell lush (to steal a geordie phrase!)

my favourites are the cinnammon(?) stick and the sparkling lemon one - yum!

bit of a tenasious link but reminds me of Jelly Belly's - don't know why, they just seem good enough to eat and I LOVE Jelly Belly's. Once again, cinnammon is the favourite!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Haven't smelled any of the Yankee candles but will definitely be buying some now.....check out eBay as there's loads on there !

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/?_nkw=yankee+candles&_fromfsb=0&_trksid=m270

I love scented candles...thing is, half the time I don't even light them  I bought a Voluspa scented candle ages ago...it's called Mimosa Martini (Mimosa Flower Petals, Fresh Italian Lime, Chilled Watermelon Martini, Japanese Quince, Vanilla & White Lily) but it smells sort of mangos & peaches....it sits on bedside table and every night I get a waft of it...smells gorgeous !

I love baby powder and fresh linen scents so am gonna by some Yankee candles now..... 

N x

/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

The fresh linen is lovely N xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Emmalottie, you are stalking me again!

Be careful about the Yankee Candles on ebay - I saw a warning on their over the weekend about poor descriptions against received product.

I am stuck between Lemon Lavender, Vera Cruz Vanilla and Roast Coffee.  But then there are lots of lovely ones.  I normally have a mixture going off all over the house so it gets a bit confusing.

QVC do sell Baby Powder in a triple jar set - sure it is under £40 for the 3 of them.  They do quite good starter sets and the prices are better than the shop but the postage is a crippler.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Emmib   

I think we're the same person. I read something you'd posted again the other day - about an IBS story   . OMG - thats me too


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I have also got Beach Walk, it is a fab smell so fresh!!!

Lisa xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm American but live in the UK and everytime we go back to the States we load our cases up!  Have to say this is one of our best exports in my opinion.  

We have them all over the house but are very specific about which scents get burned where.  In the kitchen we normally burn McIntosh Apple, in the bathroom its the clean linen one, in the lounge all sorts but mainly the sage and citrus.  My favourite of all time though is the Buttercream.  It smells like cake batter and I usually burn it when I'm baking.  

The great thing about these candles is that they smell up the whole house when burned or just the room they are in when they are just out.  

There is a dedicated store in Ipswich but because we buy so many when we go over to the States we don't normally buy ours there.  I'm surprised we haven't been stopped at immigration for import tax  

Angiexxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Emmib said:


> Be careful about the Yankee Candles on ebay - I saw a warning on their over the weekend about poor descriptions against received product.


Surely that's just poor feedback for specific sellers.....I don't buy stuff from sellers with regular bad feedback  Some of the sellers are actually shops/businesses anyway.

I'll let you know what mines like when I buy and receive


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

How funny I walked past the shop on Sunday for these guys while I was at a cat show....... had never really heard about them before have been more of a Jo Malone girl up to now...... Half wish I had gone in to the shop now....


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That sounds like me   I am sooo particular about what scent gets burned where! I adore Fresh Cut Roses!!

xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I love having a warom, cosey scent im the living room, so just now its vanilla cupcake, for the bedroom i have something fresh so thats beach walk 

Lisa xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I always have flowery ones in the bedrooms and foody ones in the kitchen sometimes living room.

The used to do a lovely hazelbut coffee one I permanantly had on in the kitchen!

xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds lovely!!! I dont have any for the kitchen.................................................. yet!!

Lisa xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooh - I want that buttercup cake one


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have Island Spa in the bedroom and there's Cinnamon Stick in the lounge.  I love candles.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.yankee4candles.co.uk/ check out this website, free delivery to uk addresses

Ive just ordered 10 of the small ones 

/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - I've just over £30   

Ordered the 6 christmas candles special and one other xxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey girls   ,

Another Yankee Candle lover here!  New Zealand Wild Berry is my fav, just gorgeous....  .  

If any of you live near a Boundry Mills they are a lot cheaper than normal..... 

Gonna have a look at the website now and get a few more, you can never have enough!   

S x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I need a load of new ones 

I am going to make a list soon for MIL as she is in Florida for 8 weeks soon. They stay in their villa so I am hoping she will bring lots back for me as some are for Christmas Presents!

I am so pleased http://www.yankee4candles.co.uk/ have the baby powder one  Going to stock up!! 

xxxx

/links


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Quick - on QVC now!


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

So we are testing with our "recipes" - tried cafe au lait in the same room as french vanilla, the closest I can get to a vanilla latte without the calories. FAB!

Got all sorts of new concoctions to try with DH away, think he thinks I have a pyro tendency!

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooo I haven't got cafe au lait yet! MIL is going in September so I have a list as long as my arm and I am hoping the Christmas collection comes out while she is there!!

xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the link Dakota, they are selling Christmas candles now too. I'm going to order some as soon as I can decide which ones I want


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Didn't know Cinnamon Stick was a craze, there's at least 2 shops in Omagh that sell Yankee Candles.  I do like candles though.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are any shops on the mainland that sell Yankee candles


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Tina
Have you got a Debenhams near by, our has a yankee concession in and we also have a shop dedicated to them called perfect scents (southampton) - so many lovely ones but hmmm on baby powder, sun drenched linen, fressia, and theres a blue one which I think is called island spa or something beautiful!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks just a girl, I do have a Debenhams near me, will have to pop in when I go in to town next. Good luck with your scan


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I get mine from Dobbies Garden Centre

Lisa xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have Island Spa, it's lovely.  I reckon Yankee Candles would be widely available on the mainland.  I'd think their website would have a list of stockists.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi does anyone buy the big jars?  How long do they last?  Do u just burn for an hour to get the smell or keep them on all night?  I have always wanted the jars but get put off with their price lol.

I usually get tealights or the little tart that u put on the oil burner but with the autum comming in i was going to invest in some. I was thinking of getting some for the kitchen there was some lovley smelling ones like vanilla and shortbread and get one for living room or bathroom


dq xx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

DQ

I have the big jars, they recommend that you burn them for at least 3 hours so that you dont end up with a hollow puddle in the middle.  They say that they should last 90 hours min, cant say that I have counted and checked but they do last for AAAAAAAAAAGESSSSSSSSSSS!

Loving Baby Powder at the moment, although it is a bit overwhelmed when I have Roasted Coffee going in the kitchen.

Love Em x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I love roasted coffee!!

xxx


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Mmm, love Yankee candles, love the cotton one too..

Have just lit Autumn leaves ( a little early but feels like autumn here  . Particularly love the Christmas ones too ..

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

My Island Spa is the small jar cost £7.99 and the info on the bottom says it'll burn for 25-40 hours.  Don't light it very often though.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Did anyone order from QVC?  i was tempted but didnt want to put anymore on visa as we have our holiday to pay bk lol, im going to go to the garden centre and get more


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive bought the sunwashed linen one today   couldnt resist as found a shop by me that sells them, and car air fresheners


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Haha.....

Now I have my Mum converted she ordered me the TSV yesterday for my birthday next week.  So I have the joys of Jasmine, Baby Powder Tahitian Tiari Flower and White Cotton all over the house when it arrives.

love you Mum x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

oh im jelous, i keep going onto qvc and eyeing that big collection up, i will end up just ordering it lol

Im going to go and have a look at what sizes u can get for the lamps and might order it at the right price


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm going to go online and see if they sell them anywhere in Exeter   I hope I find somewhere


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Tina - Choice Gifts do them apparently    (in the Guildhall shopping centre)


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Ohhhh, thanks Carole, DH is off training tomorrow, might try and get him to take me there to get some   Might have to promise to be nice to him though hehehe


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Otherwise you could always try fleabay


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Carole, got 3 small ones today. I got the baby powder, mandarin cranberry and the Cinnamon ones. Going to light the Cinnamon one in a min    

I have walked past Choice Gifts loads of times (it's opposite the Body Shop) and have always thought that I would pop in once I had time


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Small jars are £7.50 in cheaper of the 2 shops that sells them in my town.  Does anyone know by chance what scents are good for hayfever?


----------



## martineangeline (Oct 17, 2005)

I was shopping today (at Batley Mill Shop, Yorkshire) and accidentally came across a Yankee Candle Shop.  I remembered seeing this thread on here so thought I'd check it out.  
OMG!! They smelt fabulous!  I bought a big mandarin cranberry one and a pack of car airfreshners as well.
I think I could be addicted already!


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

welcome to the club martine x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Planning a 'day of reflection' on 24th October (see signature). What scents have people found calming/soothing when they've been down?


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Cate

I find the Vanilla comforting, or the Lavender options (normally mixed with something else) - Lemon Lavender or Lavender Sage are good.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Emma, will look in the shop near me that sells them and pick one I like.


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh wow, their Xmas candles have been out for some time now and we are od'ing on Shortbread, Cranberry Chutney and Mandarin Cranberry.

Saving Jack Frost and Christmas Cookie for closer to the time.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh these sound lovely


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Am loving the Baby powder one .......


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Got Lemon Lavender for my time of reflection, it was really nice.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

mmm i love beach walk it is so clean n fresh, also like the fresh linen(i think) one but so far beach walk is my fave have one burning now lurvly, I do like baby powder one aswell, just wish they werent £18 odd quid for the bigs ones tho dh would hit the roof if i spent that on a candle!!! i could lie i guess


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Lou,

They do have sales on sometimes  .  Well, that's what i say    

x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm stingy - I buy the votive samplers at £1.60 each - they last  two or three evenings burning all evening. 
PM me if you need a link


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Lou. the small jars are £7.50-£8.00. Got Island Spa in my bedroom, Cinnamon Stick (DH's) in the lounge. My Lemon Lavender is in the lounge as well but will probably bring it upstairs. Smelt Baby Powder today and it's nice. Smelt I think it was Berry Crumble, nice but quite strong.


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Loving Cranberry Chutney right now!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

carole i stick to the voltives as well, been hinting at dh so hopefully get some for christmas lol


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi dancingqueen

I am still working my way through the ten    I bought a few weeks ago. I am only on the second one, as they last ages !  Next one is vanilla cupcake ......


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Next on my list is one of the Christmas ones, if DH doesn't behave over the next few weeks, I'll make him come into shop with me and buy me abig candle.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I'd never bought Yankee Candles before seeing this thread and thought as you were all raving about them I'd buy some for friends (who like candles) for Christmas. They arrived and OMG the Christmas ones are lovely and I want to keep them all for myself. Could easily get addicted to these, mind you think I already am as I keep sniffing the packet that they are in.
Kay


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm buying one of the small jars for a friend of mine for Christmas as well.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Any more recommendations gratefully received


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I've noticed that the prices of these have gone down quite a bit recently


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Jack Frost and Cranberry Chutney are my Xmas favs....


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Got a set of Virgin Vie candles for my friend and haven't got anymore since but might get one of the Christmas ones tomorrow. Definitely getting into candles. I like lighting them in dark room when I'm feeling down.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I've got the cinnamon stick Yankee Candle


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

ive got the cinnomen but ive not used it yet, also got gingerbread and jack frost and christmas cookie. Ive got a few others vanilla cup cake midnight jasmine cool cotton baby powder and a few others i forget the name off. Ive been using them a lot this winter, i also got the little white tea light holders with the lovehearts at the top, these are lovley when lit


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Got lemon lavender burning today  

Any more recommendations ?


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Clean cotton is lovley and fresh in the kitchen - its as if you have done lots of nice clean laundry, i usually burn this after cooking dinner and cleaned up the dishes etc

What scents are you all using in different rooms?  Im looking for nice flavours for living room,kitchen,bedroom and bathroom. This could be an expensive addiction lol

I have vanilla cupcake at the moment and its a lovely candle but it can be too sweet smelling and sickly at times especially if you arent feeling well


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I have Vera Cruz Vanilla at the moment but need to stock up on some more, so all recommendations welcome


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Carole

Thats going to be a long list you know once you get us started!

I have developed a really nasty expensive habit now, and every time the season changes I have to try out all the new ones!  Favorites at the moment, burning all over the house :

Aromatherapy : 
- Eucalytus and Sea Salt (amazing!)
- Dune Grass
- Cafe au lait
- Cranberry Chutney
- Vanilla Lime

Please dont make me get my stash out please, DH doesnt know where they are all hidden!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Emmib

Glad I am not the only one. Shall we start  YKA ? (Yankee Candles Anonymous)


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Dont think the Anomymous thing would work, you can spot a Yankee fan a mile away!


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Ohhhh Cranberry Chutney sounds lovely, not smelt that one!

Need to re-stock.... might go at the weekend..

S x


----------

